# Hallo erstmal



## Rana (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Teichfans,
man nennt mich Rana - zumindest sprechen die Norddeutschen meinen
Namen so aus - kann ja sein, dass ich deshalb zu einen Froschfan wurde.
(im Avatar "Rana esculenta")
Nach langer Planungsphase habe ich diesen Sommer nun genutzt, den
Rasen im Garten durch eine Wasserfläche zu ersetzen.
Dabei entstand ein etwas größerer Gartenteich - naja mehr ein kleiner 
See   

Hier mal die ungefähren Daten:
Fläche ca 150 m² davon ca 25 m² Filterteich.
Im großen Teich kann man auch schwimmen   
Wassermenge ca 120 m³ davon 110 m³ aus der Leitung.
Gefüllt seit 4 Wochen.
Baubeginn: 15.7.2004 - Vorarbeiten bereits April/Mai/Juni
Bauende: nicht in Sicht 

Die Bewohner:
Etwa eine Zillion Mückenlarven - Tendenz abnehmend
Einige Hundert __ Schnecken - vorwiegend Posthorn importiert aus einem
anderen Gartenteich. Ebenfalls importiert mit dem Impfwasser und UW-
Planzen wurden Libellenlarven und anderes Getier.
__ Molche (__ Bergmolch) zugewandert letzte Woche - bei dem starken Regen
gab es für sie wohl kein Unterschied zwischen Land- und Wasserleben   
und KEIN Fisch - soll auch erstmal nicht rein.
ach ja - dann noch eine Badenixe, die jeden Sonnentag zum Planschen
nutzt und mich nebenbei zur Arbeit antreibt   

Die Pflanzen:
Im Filterteich sind viele UW-Pflanzen: __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserfeder.
Im Tiefwasser (40-50 cm ) steht Riesenhechtkraut, Tannenwedel
Im Flachwasser (20-30 cm)  steht __ Kalmus, __ Froschlöffel, __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Schwertlilien
Am Rand u.a. __ Blutweiderich, __ Fieberklee, __ Brunnenkresse, Sumpfgladiolen,...
Im Schwimmteich - hier alles in Planzkörben: Schwertlilien - gelb und 
blau. 4 Zwergseerosen (rot, rosa,weiß gelb), Wasserschwaden, u.a. 
Im Ufergraben - getrennnt von den Teichen : __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben

Algen   
Grünphase begann nach 14 Tagen - bereits nach einer Woche war der
Höhepunkt überschritten - jetzt - also nach 2 Wochen ist der Teich wieder klar -    

Technik:
Aquamax 6000 pumpt aus dem kleinen Teich in den großen Teich.
An einem Saugverteiler angeschlossen ist ein 3 Zoll Schlauch, der zum Boden des Schwimmteichs führt. 
Dazu ein Skimmer von Oase.
Ob das ganze System funktioniert wird sich erst nächstes Jahr zeigen.

Bilder folgen ...

Gruß
Rana


----------



## Dr.J (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Rana,

Willkommen im Forum und viel Erfolg/Spass mit Deinem "See". Da kann mein Teich mit 18 qm nicht mithalten. Aber gebadet habe ich auch schon drin, unfreiwillig.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Rana,

*Herzlich Willkommen im Forum*.

Gelungene Vorstellung von Dir...


----------



## Georg (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Rana,

ach von mir:  HALLO

Na dann bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt. Mein Teich (24 m², ohne Fische) ist ja auch erst seit Juni 2004 fertig (s. Album).


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Rana,

auch von mir ein:

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!


Bin auch schon auf Bilder gespannt!   


LG Annett


----------



## Rana (2. Sep. 2004)

Erste Bilder in meiner gallery.

Gruß
Rana


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2004)

Hi Rana......

Erst mal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum...........

Echt schöner Teich den du da hast "neid"    
mach weiter soo......


----------



## Rana (9. Sep. 2004)

*neue Bilder*

Hallo,
habe noch 2 Bilder der vollen Teiche in meine gallery gestellt.

Gruß 
Rana


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Rana,

schön, einen weiteren echten Froschfan im Forum zu haben - herzlich willkommen ! Und Kompliment zu Deinem gewaltigen Teich. Hast völlig recht: Im kommenden Jahr legt der richtig los. 

Bei den doch recht steil ausgelegten Ufermatten würde ich mir nur eine Methode ausdenken, wie ich das Saatgut bis zum Keimen (das dauert !!) vor auch schwerem Regen schütze. Eingeschlämmtes Substrat wird sonst mitsamt Saatgut ausgewaschen. War auch bei mir ein echtes Problem.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Georg (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Rana,

whow, fehlt ja nur noch das 3-Meter-Brett und du kanst Eintritt nehmen.

Bei mir haben sich die Pflanzen über den Sommer sehr gut entwickelt. Aber mein Teich war ja auch schon im Mai/Juni  fertig. Ich habe übrigens die Naturagart Ufergrabensaatmischung verwendet. Einige der Blutweiderichsaamen blühen bei mir schon. Aber ich glaube, da kommt im nächsten Jahr noch mehr.  Was bei mir super fünktioniert hat, ist das __ Moos aus dem Rasen. Ich habe mit dem Vertikutierer Moos aus meinem Rasen geholt und auf meinen mit Sand bedeckten Ufergraben gelegt und leicht mit Sand bedeckt. Das Moos ist mitlerweile überall angewachen. Allerdings ist auch etwas Gras dazwisschen. Aber das macht mir nichts aus. Wie es aussieht, verdrängt das Gras nicht das Moos. Einzig die Vögel hatten viel Spaß daran das Moos immer wieder zu zerrupfen. Aber auch dass hat sich gelegt, da das Moos jetzt fest angewachsen ist.


----------



## Rana (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Georg,
3 Meter Brett ist nicht geplant - bei einer Arschbombe __ fliegen dann alle 
Pflanzkörbe an Land    - aber ein Steg an der Terrasse (2X3 m)
 + Treppe ins Wasser wird noch in diesem Monat in Angriff genommen.
Naja - die Badesaison geht schon zu Ende - gestern waren es noch 20°C.
Bei Ufermattensaat ist auch der Kauf von naturagart geplant - das ganze
Teichmaterial ist übrigens von naturagart. Das mit dem __ Moos hatte ich 
schonmal gelesen, wenn nächstes Jahr nix wächst nehme ich halt Moos.
Im Monat August mit der Bepflanzung zu starten ist eher frustrierend - die
Pflanzen sind klein und bleiben es oder ziehen sich gar ganz zurück. Das
hatte ich bei meiner Planung nicht bedacht. 
Gruß 
Rana


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

Zur bepflanzung der steilen Ufermatten habe ich mal irgendwo und irgendwann im Netz über sone Art Spezialkleber für Samen gelesen. Ich weiß aba nicht mehr wann und wo. ... So ein Mi...! Ich werd da noch mal ein bisschen Googeln. Wenn ich was gefunden habe, melde ich mich wieder.

Bis dann 
Frank


----------



## StefanS (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Rana,

die Ufermattensaat von Naturagart ist schon sehr gut. Es gibt aber zwei Probleme: Das Saatgut ist winzig und hat z.T. eine extrem lange (viele Monate lange) Keimdauer. Du kannst das Saatgut also nicht einfach ausstreuen, denn ein knapper Esslöffel muss für 7 Quadratmeter (aus der Erinnerung) reichen. Also musst Du das Saatgut mit reichlich feinem, trockenem Sand "verlängern" und diesen "aussäen. Das Saatgut ist ausserdem so fein, dass es von jedem Regentropfen ausgewaschen wird.

Günstig ist, wenn Du auch etwas Substrat _unter _der Ufermatte hast. Wenn nicht, geht es aber auch, dauert nach meiner Erfahrung nur etwas länger (ich habe streckenweise kein Substrat untergebaut). Der Empfehlung von NG, die Ufermatte einzuschlämmen (möglichst mit Verlegesand), sollte man folgen. Also aus Verlegesand einen flüssigen Schlamm herstellen und richtig in die Matte einreiben. Darauf wird dann die Sand-/Saatmischung ausgesät. 

Jetzt erst kommt der eigentlich schwierige Teil: Wie das Saautgut monatelang vor schweren Regenfällen so schützen, dass auch noch genügend Licht herankommt ? Ich habe keinen Schutz gebaut und wurde bestraft: Der Samen wurde ausgewaschen, fing sich allerdings in der Sumpfzone und im Ufergraben und hat sich die Matte auch wieder hochgekämpft   . Das hat aber gedauert. Wenn Die Matte bis ins Wasser reicht, kann man noch nicht einmal das machen, der Samen geht verloren. An besten sind breite Bretter, die man durch Ziegel ein gutes Stück über den Wall "aufbockt". Oder entsprechende Rahmen, die mit nicht zu dünnem Geotextil bespannt sind (haben aber die unangenehme Eigenschaft, bei Wind __ fliegen zu gehen). Oder man legt Vlies (es gibt solches für neue Aussaat direkt auf den Wall und das Saautgut. Dann sollte man es da ber nicht liegen lassen, sondern diese Bereiche nur abdecken, wenn Regen droht. Und das macht ebenfalls reichlich Arbeit.

Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.

Hallo Georg,

ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, speziell den __ Blutweiderich scharf unter Beobachtung zu halten. Auch er hat die Eigenschaft, sich überall hin auszusäen und wird dann zur Plage, weil er ein extrem zähes, dichte Wurzelwerk besitzt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

